# Best caliber for coyote hunting?



## bogeycentral (Jan 21, 2009)

First off I would like to say hello and I just stumbled across this forum tonight. It kills me that down here in "Commiefornia", we can't shoot the coyotes legally. Moving to Oregon in a few months and looking to find out what you guys recommend as the best caliber for shooting coyotes. I just am finishing up building a 10/22 for rabbits and sage rats, but even with 1750fps .22 rounds I wouldn't dare shoot at a coyote unless it was under 30 yards or so.

Back to the subject, I have seen a lot of the members on here shooting .223 and a couple shooting .243's. What do you guys think would be the best round out there that won't leave gaping holes to sew up?

The boards look great and look forward to browsing around!
:beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

.22-250! :beer:

Anything from a .223 and up will work well. I personally think the .223 is a bit small, doesnt buck wind like I like a caliber to, especially at "longer" ranges. And depending on where and how you hit them, their all capable of leaving a "big" hole.

If you want to balance overall "killing power", "downrange performance" and being "fur friendly" though, its tough to beat the .22-250.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yup a 223 or 22-250 are pretty darn good. I guess it truly depends on what you plan to do with the pelt. I do not try to skin them so I have used everything from a 223 to a 50BMG(back when I had one).

I tend to use the bigger calibers most of the time. My calling is getting better but I am there to limit numbers not see how close I can get them. I tend to bring my 308 out most then my 7mm STW and finally my 338 LM. I am a fan of the longer range shooting and when you get that yote out there at 500 to 800yds just looking in. I like to send it a package of death. Most of my shots have been between 100 and 300yds. A 223 or a 22-250 would fit the bill here. That dose not mean they could not be used farther but I have rifles that are set up better for those longer ranges.

Chuck Norris discovered a new theory of relativity involving multiple universes in which Chuck Norris is even more badass than in this one. When it was discovered by Albert Einstein and made public, Chuck Norris roundhouse-kicked him in the face. We know Albert Einstein today as Stephen Hawking.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i got a rem 22-250 700 vsf. Great gun...i have been takin shots at 480 and droppin them. i have a barska tactical scope so that helps to. Depends on how much you wana spend on rounds but 223 is great to.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

People said:


> Yup a 223 or 22-250 are pretty darn good. I guess it truly depends on what you plan to do with the pelt. I do not try to skin them so I have used everything from a 223 to a 50BMG(back when I had one).
> 
> I tend to use the bigger calibers most of the time. My calling is getting better but I am there to limit numbers not see how close I can get them. I tend to bring my 308 out most then my 7mm STW and finally my 338 LM. I am a fan of the longer range shooting and when you get that yote out there at 500 to 800yds just looking in. I like to send it a package of death. Most of my shots have been between 100 and 300yds. A 223 or a 22-250 would fit the bill here. That dose not mean they could not be used farther but I have rifles that are set up better for those longer ranges.
> 
> Chuck Norris discovered a new theory of relativity involving multiple universes in which Chuck Norris is even more badass than in this one. When it was discovered by Albert Einstein and made public, Chuck Norris roundhouse-kicked him in the face. We know Albert Einstein today as Stephen Hawking.


you used a 50BMG on dogs? how did that turn out... thats pretty crazy but idk what would be left of the dog..prolly just mush.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shot only one and it does not do that much to them. My STW has always done more damage on any of the yotes I have shot. That Amax really just pushes a .5inch hole threw then. I did get some skin tear. It hits hard and pushes a big hole into stuff.

I have seen quite a few shot with the 50 and none really ever are tore up like when I use my STW. I am using 140gr Balistic Tips in it.

The Chuck Norris military unit was not used in the game Civilization 4, because a single Chuck Norris could defeat the entire combined nations of the world in one turn.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I've used .223, .243, .308, and 7mm mag. The latter one was only used because that was the only rifle I owned at the time. Now I probably grab the .223 (an AR) most often because it is the cheapest to shoot. However, I feel best using the .243, especially if there is much wind. If I were limited to one rifle to use for coyotes, I'd choose the .243 with little hesitation.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

.22-250 for me!!


----------



## Elk Brass (Jan 9, 2009)

You should shoot whatever you feel the most comfortable with. A 220 swift is good and a 257 roberts ackley improved is a good gun if you are trying to buck alot of wind. :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The list of perfect youte caliber is as long as the number of people who hunt them and the way they like to hunt. plus what they intend to do with the dead dog. I like the longer range type hunting so I have a 220 swift, 243 winny, remmy 7mm 08 and for the really long shots at the cramberry marshes a 300 win mag.

One of my partners will only hunt the tight spots with me since he likes his shot gun. Another just likes dead dogs so uses a 243 or 25-06.

Funny I know a fellow on another board who shoots youtes all the time in Cal. He is in the northern area.

 Al


----------



## locked-cocked-rdy to rock (Feb 19, 2009)

i shoot a 204 and it is the sweetest gun ever and would suggest that every yote hunter look them over!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

how well does the 204 buck the wind at longer ranges?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Bogey...

The best advice I can give is to go to the Hornady website, and get into their "Ballistic Resource" page. You will need to know the ballistical coefficient and approx velocity of the bullets you wish to compare. The bullet of choice for me in the .204 is the 40 grain V-Max having a ballistical coefficient of .275, and the velocity is 3900 fps (handloaded). Plug that one in to the program, then compare it to any .22 caliber bullet you choose - 40, 50 or 55 grain (such as those used in the .223 and 22-250). Again, make sure you have the correct ballistical coefficient and a realistic velocity for the bullet(s) you are comparing. When you plug in all of the information, you will find that the .204 bucks the wind better (yes better) than all of them. Compare the wind drift, bullet drop and energy - even out to 400 yards on all of them, it is an eye opener. Of course, you can outperform a .204 with a 6mm or larger, but you will not have a fur friendly rifle. Any of the Techs at Hornady, Sinclair etc will give you the same info if you have trouble on your own. The professionals listed above will also confirm for you that the .204 is as fur friendly of a caliber as you can get. Advice #2: Stick to/listen to the facts - not opinions. Yes, there will always be long debates about the best caliber, but just remember, the ballistical programs (and technical experts) don't lie.

Have fun in your quest :sniper:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

this is off the topic but im havin a hard time findin left handed rifles. i have the model 700 vsf in left hand and its great. i just wish i could find more rifles that are left handed can anyone help? sorry that this is off topic


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Id say go with the 50BMF. Just kiddin I use a my savage 99 in 243.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

trikortreat said:


> this is off the topic but im havin a hard time findin left handed rifles. i have the model 700 vsf in left hand and its great. i just wish i could find more rifles that are left handed can anyone help? sorry that this is off topic


Start a new topic on left handed rifles then. Put one in the Rifle Forum on here I am sure you will get some answers then.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

trikortreat said:


> this is off the topic but im havin a hard time findin left handed rifles. i have the model 700 vsf in left hand and its great. i just wish i could find more rifles that are left handed can anyone help? sorry that this is off topic


there's a 270 short mag Tikka in the classifieds right now...

I use 22-250 on most days and my 243 if it's rather windy...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I use a .223 ar15.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a .243 but i just use the 22-250


----------

